
Florida Man Sues Apple for $10+ Billion, Says iOS Devices Copy His 1992 Drawings - BinaryIdiot
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/28/florida-man-sues-apple-1992-invention/
======
BinaryIdiot
I love the fact that the guy not only couldn't pay his patent fee (so the
patent was never official) but he waited until 2014 to file an official
Copyright notice. Even then he originally did his drawings right about the
time Apple unveiled the Newton, which this looks not that far from.

I guess this will get thrown out in 5 minutes.

~~~
daemin
Yeah, I had to check when the Newton was released (1993) but official
development started in 1987 according to Wikipedia.

Good luck to the guy, maybe, though Apple could be kind and settle with a free
iPhone 7...

